# Sbhp



## ksndra (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone heard of SBHP? I'm sure you have but I've been out the game for years and just now  hearing of it. Has anyone used it? Results? Opinions?  What exactly is it lol?  So curious .


----------



## not_ally (Sep 15, 2015)

There were several threads on this, this a link to the first and longest, I think.  You might want to search for more if you are really interested in it.  Also, there are threads about this on the DISH forum, as well, if you are a member there.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=54671


----------

